# constantly feeling sick



## zipppy

hi
      ive been taking metformin for a month now, constantly on the toilet, but the last few days ive been feeling really sick, cant eat just wondered if u had any advice please


                        thanks rachel


----------



## jeanette

Hi

Metformin can cause these side effects so it would be best if you spoke to your GP

Jx


----------

